# "I'm frightened of Cheltenham"....



## hipipol (May 23, 2018)

Couple lose car after Cheltenham hospital visit
Forgetful couple offer lost car reward

tbf, the road layout she describes, wel there rather a few like that the Hospital....


I too am frightened of Cheltenham, why I left really......

Anyone else with Spa Phobia?


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2018)

Thousand yard stare of someone who's come back from a shopping tour of 'Nam.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 23, 2018)

Why isn't the possibility of theft mentioned? Easiest modern car to steal, probably in good nick, left on the street in Cheltenham which is full of criminals and scumbags - the old dear is right to be frightened of the place - surely it's been stolen


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> left on the street in Cheltenham, which is full of criminals and scumbags - surely it's been stolen



I think you may have read the op wrong. This is Cheltenham not Gloucester.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 23, 2018)

Libertad said:


> I think you may have read the op wrong. This is Cheltenham not Gloucester.


An old lady is frightened, you heartless git


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2018)

I have driven in Cheltenham and Gloucester in the last year or so and managed to park AND find my car afterwards - which now seems very pleasing  Cirencester was more of a nightmare tbf, those road works in the centre last summer really held you up


----------



## hipipol (May 23, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I have driven in Cheltenham and Gloucester in the last year or so and managed to park AND find my car afterwards - which now seems very pleasing  Cirencester was more of a nightmare tbf, those road works in the centre last summer really held you up


Ciren has always been either :-
1 Bizarre,
 or
 2 Utterly beneath contempt as an outer fringe of Kensington


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

lost a load of money on the racing there over the years


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2018)

Finally, some good news from Cheltenham

Cheltenham car mystery: Couple find lost Ford Fiesta


> An elderly couple who forgot where they parked their car have been reunited with the vehicle five days later. Emmanuel Elliott, 81, and partner Hilda Farmer, 79, left it somewhere near Cheltenham General Hospital on Friday, but could not remember where. It was found on Tuesday in a car park about 900m from the hospital and had been ticketed three times by wardens.


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2018)

Little-known fact: “I’m frightened of Cheltenham” was the working title for the Elvis Costello song.


----------



## Edie (May 24, 2018)

Aww this story. Just imagining the two oldies wandering around for hours getting more and more confused. Hope they get let off the tickets. And also that they maybe pack driving in


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 24, 2018)

Edie said:


> Aww this story. Just imagining the two oldies wandering around for hours getting more and more confused. Hope they get let off the tickets. And also that they maybe pack driving in



They don't need to pack in driving....just parking.




Eta...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 24, 2018)

Happened me once...in Dingle, County Kerry.
Dingle is a lovely seaside / fishing village... but...in the summer it us swarmed with tourists and people wanting to see Funghi the dolphin....etc.etc...
I spent an hour trying to find a place to park and eventually found a spot. Parked...noted the yellow pub about 20 metres away on the corner and set off for a wander.
Had a lovely day.....went to the Creperie and had lovely crepes...Sat and looked out at the sea.....walked the narrow little streets and looked into the craft shops etc etc....had a pot of tea and a scone...

Then.. I went to find the car.
Do you know how many yellow pubs are in Dingle?
It took me two hours to find the car.
Dingle, the village part, is not big...


----------

